# Removals company - Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Good morning,

I'm moving from Dubai to Abu Dhabi in May and need to find a removals company to pack up the contents of our two bedroom apartment. Pickfords have quoted me 8000AED, which seems steep to me. Does anyone have any other recommendations? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Google TMS (Total Moving Solutions). They are Dubai based and a few on here including me have used them and been really impressed. They charged me AED 1,500 to pack up and move a 2 bed apartment within Dubai last year so I'm sure they'd be way cheaper than Pickfords for a move to AD.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi recently moved to a new place.. i checked out pickfords, moveone and crown but ended up using dessert movers and they did a great job moving my 3 bed villa... they are pretty fast, charges reasonable fee and knows how to handle real sensitive furniture pieces... 

a friend who has an import export company recommended them to me and heard as well that they are subcon of emirates airlines and indigo.. so i guess they know what they are doing.

danny -0506954821


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

second TMS
Total Moving Dubai


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Great, thanks guys, I have emailed TMS and Desert Movers to ask for a quote for a packing and moving service. I'll let you know how it goes! J


----------

